# How to monitor data on iPhone



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

So my iPhone says that I have 2.4MB sent and 43.6MB received. I just phoned Rogers and they said I have used a whopping 175MB!

Just wondering why Rogers' calculations are so much larger than my own! Anyone have any ideas why and how I can gauge how much data I am running through on my iPhone?

Thanks


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

The 3G IPhone counter is not very accurate. Mine just showed 547mbs for 2 days use. Lol. I don't know who resets it or when. You have to know your cycle and when it gets reset. The first months count was pretty accurate though. Not sure if Rogers has a minimum for each download. Like 1 kb even if it's .5 kbs. Knowing them this is probably the case. This could make a big difference when Instant Messaging. Each message could be counted as double it's actual size. Hope you kept your 6G plan.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I've used 175 MB in 13 days of fairly heavy use. I've downloaded a few apps, lots of internet, email constantly, a couple youtubes and about 5 maps. I have a 500 MB plan so I think I am alright. I just signed up for data so it is still novel and I'm still playing around even when I shouldn't be (aka. at work). So my usage patterns should drop.

I am just a little ticked that it is so difficult to actually know how much you are using. Rogers texts me to tell me when I've hit 80% of my max data limit. So I can use that as a measure I suppose. Are there any programmes you can download?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't seen any data counting apps but that doesn't mean there aren't any. I haven't looked that hard seeing I'm in a comfortable range.
I generally use about 800mbs a month without streaming.
I never use wifi, though it would be a good idea for you to use it when you can. 
I kept the 6G plan because I'm afraid of what's going to happen when full flash becomes available.
Pages tend to render at 4x the data rate when flash is available. 
If I come across a counter I will let you know.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks,

Do you know if when there is WiFi available, that is when the WiFi logo replaces the 3G logo on the top does it forsure use WiFi. I am tempted to think that I may have used some of that data when I thought I was using WiFi. I did some intensive tasks with WiFi on...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes when the wifi signal is light you are using it.
But Rogers only counts the data it sends to you.
Not while you are on wifi.
So you are probably using alot more than you think. Lol.
See if you can't also hook up to wifi at work as well.
That might help keep your total down as well.


----------

